# Caoac Convention



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Caoac Convention 
The CAOAC convention is coming up in Brantford on the Victoria Day weekend. It has a show and auction and some great speakers. Eric Bodrock will be there talking on spawning odd balls and catfish. Check out the details at this link. http://www.caoac.ca/convention.html


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to be bringing lots of plants and assassin snails to auction. It's always such fun!!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

woah... not cheap to attend


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

fishclubgirl said:


> I'm going to be bringing lots of plants and assassin snails to auction. It's always such fun!!


I hope you bring lots of different plants as they usually sell well. The prices on Assassin snails has gone away down as there are lots available locally. They are almost as big a pain in my tanks as MTS.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow. Do you have to pay the $100 if all you want is to attend the Auction? I don't mind paying $10 to see a speaker but $100 is a bit steep.

Lee


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The *auction *is *free *to attend,*everyone *is welcome to bring stuff to sell and buy as much as you want.

The entire convention is $90 that includes 2 dinners If I am correct and all the speakers.

If you want to just listen to a speaker on one topic it is $10 each.

The price is not that high for all you get.

Here is the information: http://www.caoac.ca/convention.html

Please come out and support a worthy cause.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Caoac*

If you just want to take in a speaker or two it is only $10.00 for each talk. Can't get much cheaper then that. If you would like to come to the dinners. They are $30.00 each. 
To put your fish in the show ,it is $2.00 each fish, up to a total of $20 and then any extra fish over that are free. Lots of classes to enter.
The auction is free to attend and anyone can sell fish and fish related things. It is the usual 70/30 split. The auction is cash only.
Check out the www.brantaquariumsociety.ca 
Hope to see you there.
Catherine

ps. I get first dibs on Ann Marie's plants since she is my room mate.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope she brings lots of the Needle leaf Java Fern because I'll out bid you.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, the auction wars begin... This will be my third CAOAC convention in a row and it's totally worth every dollar... and I also pay for a plane ticket from Calgary!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im showing Bettas and bringing plants and Cherry shrimps!


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey whats with the auction being held on the Monday! Lots of people are back to work then.
Gary


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

On the May long??


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*CAOAC -auction*

May long weekend is a Civic holiday. If you are working on Monday, you should be getting time and a half if not double time. Majority of shops and busnesses are closed.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah I probably am. Sucks for us blue coller factory workers. I've been to many conventions on long weekends(Canada and US) in my 30plus years in the hobby and this is the first I've ever seen the auction on a Monday.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I had thought of attending the auction, but the drive home on Monday rules that out. Not really interested in driving home from there on a holiday Monday. It is a bad drive at the best of times.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone see a schedule for the speakers? It might be time to learn something about cory's.

Lee


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Same link scroll down to the bottom for the speakers with pictures http://www.caoac.ca/convention.html


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't realize there was a page two untill I accidently bumped my mouse wheel. I can't make Saturday morning so it looks like all I'll be able to make it to is the Auction.

Lee


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Really impressed that they've got a female speaker and she's talking about bettas, my fave...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

fishclubgirl said:


> Really impressed that they've got a female speaker and she's talking about bettas, my fave...


LOL, and by coincidence, the said speaker just happens to be you! LOL.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, got to promote us Canadian fishchicks!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It's all good. What types of bettas are you going to talk about? Mouth brooders or bubble nesters?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to giving the International Betta Congress's presentation about species maintenance of wild bettas, both mouth brooding and bubble nesters. It's very well done and has lots of pretty pix too.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Is one of the scheduled US speakers not coming due to lack of passport?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes it is true that Chuck Davis is not coming. Most Americans are ignorant of the fact that they need a passport even though it was Gearge Bush that started it. In Canada 80% of the Canadians have passports while in the USA only 20% of the Americans do.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

anybody from Mississauga going to the auction on monday? I wouldn't mind hitching a ride ( will chip in for gas as well)


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm I think it's both Chuck's fault *and* the fault of the organizers. This is one of the things that 'organizers' are supposed to do...remind active participants about things like this. It's not like there were 100+ _speakers_ scheduled to arrive and they simply forgot that 1 person was American.... Huge mistake.



Bwhiskered said:


> Yes it is true that Chuck Davis is not coming. Most Americans are ignorant of the fact that they need a passport even though it was Gearge Bush that started it. In Canada 80% of the Canadians have passports while in the USA only 20% of the Americans do.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

any1 got anything interesting?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I picked up one of those many bottles of Cherry Shrimp. Hopefully they will get along well with the Endlers I got last fall.

I also got a bag with a couple of unidentified Crypts in it. I rather liked the leaf shape and the slight red colour. They'll make a good addition to my collection.

Lee


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I got some yellow shrimp, calico bns and traded for some livebearers that I like. Also got tons of plants and some other shrimp at the Big Als in Hamilton and got some wild betta fry too. My suitcase was pretty heavy. Had an awesome time and hope to see all of you in Winniped next year!!! Kudos to the organisers for all their hard work too!!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Now there is a sight that would have been interesting to see. You dragging a great big suitcase full of water across the airport!

How do you find the suitcase holds up? Do you go through a lot of them? I have not had a lot of luck carrying heavy objects in suitcases while flying. Either the zipper or one of the seams tends to split. I even tried a hard cover suitcase but I found the plastic split at the corners.

Lee


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

fishclubgirl said:


> I got some yellow shrimp, calico bns and traded for some livebearers that I like. Also got tons of plants and some other shrimp at the Big Als in Hamilton and got some wild betta fry too. My suitcase was pretty heavy. Had an awesome time and hope to see all of you in Winniped next year!!! Kudos to the organisers for all their hard work too!!


Glad you had a good time and I enjoyed your presentation.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Bwhiskered said:


> Yes it is true that Chuck Davis is not coming. Most Americans are ignorant of the fact that they need a passport even though it was Gearge Bush that started it. In Canada 80% of the Canadians have passports while in the USA only 20% of the Americans do.


I am not sure if Chuck is eligible to get a passport due to the all expense paid vacation the government gave him a few years ago.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> Now there is a sight that would have been interesting to see. You dragging a great big suitcase full of water across the airport!
> 
> How do you find the suitcase holds up? Do you go through a lot of them? I have not had a lot of luck carrying heavy objects in suitcases while flying. Either the zipper or one of the seams tends to split. I even tried a hard cover suitcase but I found the plastic split at the corners.
> 
> Lee


Actually I have done this quite often and have had no issues. I use a small plastic cooler and pack it with breather bags. Luckily, I headed home and then had to come back so I'm taking back books, grindal worms and scuds this time. Thanks to bettasandbeads for helping me out with this. I always load up at CAOAC and find some awesome deals!!


----------

